# Telfair,Co



## muddfoot (Mar 4, 2010)

what kind of food plots are yall planting


----------



## seabear2 (Mar 4, 2010)

muddfoot said:


> what kind of food plots are yall planting



Wait til after last frost then plant. Soybeans,ICP,Buckwheat, Sunflowers, or most anything.


----------

